# Kid's Trip Pages to print out =0)



## disneywithkids

Does anybody out there have the link for the site that has pages that you can print out for each day of your trip. They are decorated with Disney characters and the kids can make a trip journal with them.

I loved them when I saw them but I'm having trouble finding the link now.  

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## disneywithkids

I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:

http://www.disneydollarless.com/journal/journal.shtml


----------



## Baloo

WELCOME to the DIS disneywithkids

Thank you SO MUCH for this awesome website!

I like it so much and think it's a great thing for families I'm sticking up top here so everyone can see it!

Erich just started 3rd grade and this will be a wonderful thing for him to take to WDW on our trip in Oct.He'll be practicing schoolwork and not even know it....shhhhhhhhhhh! Our little secret!


----------



## momof2cuties

Thanks so much!  This will be perfect for my 1st grader (starting Tuesday) and I'll help my 3 year old fill it out too for great memories!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I can't get to the page, I am sure it rocks, I will try again later!


----------



## TarGander

Thanks so much for the great site. I have already printed out everthing my kids will need for a terrific journal. Thanks again!


----------



## akline

An absolutely wonderful site .. and not to mention educational. I printed out a journal for my DD this weekend, and she loved it.  The best part .. it's educational and she doesn't even know it.  Thank you for the tip!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Wow I finally got to the page and it is awesome.  I am going to print this up for the long car ride there! Thanks!


----------



## tazz

Thank you soooo much.  I'm going to help 4 yr old ds fill it out.  I'm sure 14 & 15 yr old dd's won't be interested but may help their little brother too!


----------



## dcg0317

Thank you so much for the link. My son just got his assignment for school and the teacher wants him to write a jorunal, these are perfect. thanks so much. Single digit dance now!!! 
Don


----------



## annamonte

Thanks so much for this link!  I just made a journal for my 6 yr old DS!   It's a great way of capturing his thoughts and remembering them!

4 more days to go!!    YIPPEE  !!


----------



## KathyFP

This site is wonderful.  Thanks.

DD is in K and I was a little (just a little) aprehensive about taking her out of school.  I knew we were going to do a journal, but this will really make it easier for her (and me)

Thanks


----------



## disneywithkids

There are also some really cute pages for each letter of the alphabet on this site (for the younger ones). It is under 'Kids Home Work Pages' at

http://www.disneydollarless.com/educational/educational.shtml

They are the same type that my 4 year old is doing in school right now where they can trace the upper and lower case letters and practice writing them.

The ones at the link above have the Disney characters that begin with that letter (e.g., Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland on the letter A sheet)...Really cute  

Just thought I'd mention it in case someone didn't notice them on that website.


----------



## themooch

test


----------



## themooch

test


----------



## vhoffman

Great website.  I definitely plan to use it to have my kids make a journal.  Its a keepsake, and also gives the kids a winddown activity to do each night.

I'm having my kids (six year old twins) make a scrapbook of sorts about the various countries represented in  Epcot.  We haven't  gotten very far.  So far , we've done Mexico and Canada.  Just simple things.  I have them identify the country on a map, learn to spell it, get books from the library about that country, and maybe take them to a restaurant of that country.  Very easy to find Mexican restaurants in Texas.  However, I don't think there is such a thing as a Canadian restaurant (outside of Canada).  Also, I've tried to teach them a few words in that country's language.  My high school Spanish and French finally are being used!  Also, I've contacted AAA for information about the other countries.  The kids have a great time cutting out pictures and gluing them in their scrapbooks.  

I have a similar idea about Animal Kingdon.  That is, to try to study something about the various animals they will see there. Maybe we could get some pictures from the internet.  Does anyone know of a website about animals that would fit this project?  That is, have pictures and facts about various animals?  Also, how can I find out which animals we will see in AK?  

I think my kids are learning a lot from these projects, and hopefully it will entice them to want to go to the other parks, not just spend all our time in fantasyland (although that's my favorite, too).  Also, since I'm taking the kids out of school for a week, it looks better to the teacher that its an educational as well as fun trip.


----------



## DianaPrincessofWales

Great site!  Now my kids' journals will be all  neat and trim looking and ready to hand into their teachers.  Fun homework!!


----------



## Madi100

What an awesome site!  Thanks so much.  My daughter's only homework is also doing a journal.  She is in first grade.  I spent all of yesterday making activity books from the other thread.  I thought this one was the same thing.  Wow, was I wrong.  This is just too neat.  

I haven't read through it yet, I'm just printing away   I was going to share with everyone what we did last time.  I'm not sure if this is included in the journal or not.  I guess I see some of it already.  However, I asked what her favorites were with a lot of the trip.  I asked her how much she thought it cost.  Her favorite ride is Big Funder Mountain and one of her highlights was seeing the Very Godmother.  This items are just priceless.  We pasted it to the beginning of our  scrapbook.  I think that is one of the favorite things about our scrapbook.  I'm sure that we will save this journal forever, but I think I'll still include a page in our scrapbook.  Now if only our 2 1/2 year old would start talking so we could do the same with her


----------



## jtjarvis

I found the Disney Dollarless site a while back and made each of my first-time-Disneyer boys ages 4 and 6 a travel journal with the special pages. I chose activities according to age and bound the pages in three-ringed binders of different colors and decorated them with Disney stickers.

I also made the decoupage autograph books described on the Dollarless site. They turned out fabulous-- and I'm not the best of crafters.

I put both the journals and autograph books together in two big Disney gift bags with lots of red and green tissue, for Christmas presents from Mom and Dad. We're going in late January so it was timely!

Glad so many others are getting so much from that site-- it has some pretty inspiring ideas.

JT


----------



## Madi100

I printed these out for my daughter.  I took them to our local Office Max, and I had it spiral bound.  They also have a clear thick page you can put on the front and a thick card stock to put on back.  I had ours spiral bound on the top because she is left handed.  It cost $3.99.  I know on the Disney Dollarless page there are ideas for binding them, and I just wanted to share mine here.


----------



## siobhan1997

Thanks so much for this fab link.  I will be printing journals for Christmas presents and giving our daughter 9 and our grandchildren 4 & 6 each one to get ready for our Disney trip in March 2004.  

Disney is all about Making Memories and what a great way to make them.

Thanks, 
Siobhan


----------



## SnoWhiteRabbit

MADI100 -
What activity books from another link? I found the journal pages and the alpahbet and counting homework on the one site. Are there other activity books I could be looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## BUMBLEBALL

THANKS EVER SO MUCH, I HAVE HAD A LOOK AT THE PRINTABLES AND THEY ARE BRILLIANT.

I AM GOING TO DO AN A4 FOLDER ON DISNEY AND ADD PAGES LIKE THIS TO IT AND GIVE IT TO MY CHILDREN ON THE PLANE. 

THEY CAN ALSO TAKE THIS TO SHOW THEIR TEACHER ON RETURN FROM HOLS.

ANY IDEAS ON OTHER STUFF I COULD ADD?

DONNA


----------



## elmo2wdw

This is an awesome website.  My kids will love the activities.


----------



## chaoscent

I think???  
I have spent the last two hours printing out the pages found at this site.  I couldn't decide if the 16 & 18 olds would be jealous so I printed enough for everyone in our party (there are 9 of us)    I figured if my DH, Mom, DB & I did a journal, it would make it easier for the 3 younger ones (nephews) to do a journal.  I am going to put the pages in a thin, 3 ring binder.  I am taking the youngest ones on a trip to the poconos this summer, so we will decorate them.  I will give them some "homework" assignments to complete before the trip and work with them while we are on the trip.  As I am a teacher by trade this should be fun.  Hopefully they will not get too much grief for being out Thanksgiving week when their teachers see how busy and educational their time off will be.
Thanks again, Penny  :jumping4:


----------



## Dumbofan91

I think it is cool.


----------



## jlw29

This week I printed these out on cardstock and had them spiral bound at the local printers.  My kids LOVE them!!!  They can't wait until our trip at the end of May to start filling them out.  I had to promise DD8 that she could do the "getting ready for our trip" page this weekend.  She is going to take it in to show her teacher on Monday.   I'm hoping that this journal can be part of her homework for the trip.


----------



## marcyinPA

Thanks! We leave tomorrow and I just read this thread and HAD to print this up!  My ds's assignment while we are gone is to journal, so this is perfect.  I hope his teacher appreciates it (she's a bit of a "pill"....)

Thanks again!


----------



## cats7494

Thank you for that great website! That will be so much for my my DD!
We are going for our FIRST time ever in September!!  SO excited...


I have one question... how do you all do that really cool countdown thing on your posts?

thanks!
Cats


----------



## Mom2Ashli

I love that site.  I printed off the Letter Practice Sheets for my 5 year old and she loved them.


----------



## Hollua

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.

for the link. What a great find!


----------



## sandyluvsdisney

test


----------



## jenfur

I made a HUGE book of coloring pages with http://www.ginevra2000.it/Disney/Color/Index.htm


----------



## CrazySun27

We can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JABEAR

Thumbs way up!


Thanks for all the goodies.


----------



## missminniemouse

This is terrific!  I  am printing out one set for our daughter.  We always have her do a journal of our trip to bring back to school.  Should give her some new things to write about this year.  Our 8 year old nephew will also be going to WDW in January and I'm sure he'll love it as well.


----------



## katysquid

Thank you for this website.  I've printed it out and I know my kids (as well as their teachers) will love them.  
I agree - ssssssshhhhh - they'll still have fun. 

Thanks!!!  

Our trip is getting close - I'll think of all of you and the threads that have helped us plan this trip.


----------



## fizz13

Thanks for these great links. This is just what I was looking for for DD5. I'm taking her out of school for 2 weeks and promised to do a diary with her. This has saved me so much work and I think she'll get a real buzz out of finding the answers to all the questions. Thank you so much,
Claire


----------



## nana2tots

I tried months ago printing these out, but the lettering is to small to read, any suggestions???????nana2tots


----------



## flyingenie

my gosh- I love it!  I'm in my 20s but I still want to fill these out during the upcoming trip!


----------



## bujuni

cool stuff!


----------



## gingermommy94

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the DIS!!!!  

I cannot believe how much wonderful information I get here.  The journal link is wonderful!!!  I'm soooo excited for the kids to do this!   What a great way to record the memories of our trip!

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## aprilgail2

This is making me nuts!! I keep trying to print out the journal pages for our April trip and it will not load the pages up!!


----------



## PaulaSue

Thanks for everyone's tips and links!

I will try closer to time to print them out for my 3 DDs and I was thinking one for me and Both sets of GMs going.  I want to make a going to disney gift basket (travel size items, water bottles, If I can ever find them, rain ponchos, etc.) and thought these would be cute to add to.


----------



## chococatlover29

No!I would love to see one to!


----------



## The Disney Bunch

OMG- These pages are fantastic! Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## mommyzone59

Thanks for the great sites!!!  I'll be using the journaling pages to add my DS's observations to my scrapbook pages.  they are to little to write but not to little to tell me what they think!  Again that you.


----------



## laurenalexis

that is a great idea. I scrapbook and was trying to figure out a way my daughter could contribute to our trip scrapbook.  Thanks for sharing.  This is my first post I hope it works!  We leave April 19 05 for our trip!


----------



## luvmyfam444

did you print???
Are they all different?  I'd like the one with the princesses but I want to MK questions....etc are those on the princess one or what???  I'm trying to look at them but THERE"S SO MANY to choose from!


----------



## princesslulu

I love this thread!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## c3smom

How cool!! Thanks to the originating author!


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I tried to print out the children's homework pages (the ones that can be traced)  The "B" page link is broken!  I can't find a way to contact the authors.  Does anybody have an idea of what to do?


----------



## MazdaUK

I used the journal pages to make journals for both DS (11 and 5) as they were missing 8 days of school. Their teachers were really supportive and asked to see them once we returned. I bought those books from Woolworths which have clear pockets for documents (I thinnk they were £1.99 each) and printed out a stack of pages (some extra ones for elder DS), plus some colouring pages from Disney Magic Artist (for those mornings when Mummy and Daddy need a few extra minutes sleep!) and gave them to the boys the day before we travelled so they could start with the travel pages.   Elder DS wrote his own pages but DH and I had to help younger. 

When we got back they took them to school and elder DS had his placed in the book corner (with his photo album) so his classmates could share the experience.

They're now a lovely souvenir, and it reaally helps preserve the memories because they remember writing them as well as what they wrote about!


----------



## monymony3471

I just spent my "spare" time before the kids woke up for school printing a lot of these pages.  They are so wonderful.  Thanks for sharing this website.  I was hoping to come across something like this.  What a fun way to get the kids to keep up their writing skills.  And what an awesome way to preserve their memories.


----------



## etmom

The journal pages are so cool! My son loves them. Thank You.
 June 1-6 can't wait!


----------



## shakespeare

I love the journal pages!   Great idea!  

It took awhile for the pages to load, in fact I left the computer for several minutes and was about to leave that website when the page came up on the screen. Give it some time and it should work for you.


----------



## jthom10003

searching through the board I pulled the links that were added and compiled them into one new post.. plus I went on a search and added more..some of the links have more then just the page that appears for printables and more so take you time and look around.. one tip of advice.. use your pop up blocker for the geocites pages. 

Coloring Pages for Kids....Disney!!!  
Disney Kids Travel Journal  The Mouse For Less  

DiscoverySchool's Puzzlemaker allows kids to make crossword puzzles online.  (offeres several different puzzles to make and print.. search and find, mazes, hidden messages ect..

Car Travel Activity Book - EnchantedLearning.com 

Disney  


Car Bingo / Auto Bingo and other printable car games 

Activities for Kids  - Travel Tips  scroll down on page

Kids' Turn Central - Coloring  

KidPrintables.com Finish This Picture  

halloween coloring pages book Halloween Printable Projects  

Judiths Mickey Mouse page  

Kids Home Work Pages  The Mouse For Less  

Crayola Creativity Central  

ABC Kids -- Saturdays on ABC!  

http://www.geocities.com/disneyfreak8787/onlinefundirectory.html dial up slow to load but worth it

DISNEY COLOURING BOOK  

http://www.geocities.com/nancys_disney_world/Colorpage.html  


123 Kidz Area.com - Your Family Internet Directory


----------



## KIMZKIDZ

great site..thanks...printed out 6 copies for kids


----------



## MazdaUK

Love the enchanted learning - going to do the dinosaur cake for DS(5) for his 6th birthday!

And of course print out word games for summer hols - flight to Nice only 2 hours so probably no movies


----------



## latuders

What a great site!!  We are taking our kids out of school for a week for our trip.  I think the teacher will be happy with the journal and question pages as a project for them to return with.  Thanks!!


----------



## bear74

luvmyfam444 said:
			
		

> did you print???
> Are they all different?  I'd like the one with the princesses but I want to MK questions....etc are those on the princess one or what???  I'm trying to look at them but THERE"S SO MANY to choose from!


What Princess Journal pages.  Who has Princess Journal pages.  I must have missed them.
TIA


----------



## cherokeemamma

All of these ideas look and sound great but disneydollarless page(s) will not load for me.  I am pulling my kiddos out of school also and I would love to have something like this for them to turn in.  Is anyone else having problems?  HELP!
Thanks


----------



## kritter

Awesome awesome web site as a teacher this is great!! thanks soo much


----------



## tigertam

vhoffman said:
			
		

> Great website.  I definitely plan to use it to have my kids make a journal.  Its a keepsake, and also gives the kids a winddown activity to do each night.
> 
> I'm having my kids (six year old twins) make a scrapbook of sorts about the various countries represented in  Epcot.  We haven't  gotten very far.  So far , we've done Mexico and Canada.  Just simple things.  I have them identify the country on a map, learn to spell it, get books from the library about that country, and maybe take them to a restaurant of that country.  Very easy to find Mexican restaurants in Texas.  However, I don't think there is such a thing as a Canadian restaurant (outside of Canada).  Also, I've tried to teach them a few words in that country's language.  My high school Spanish and French finally are being used!  Also, I've contacted AAA for information about the other countries.  The kids have a great time cutting out pictures and gluing them in their scrapbooks.
> 
> I have a similar idea about Animal Kingdon.  That is, to try to study something about the various animals they will see there. Maybe we could get some pictures from the internet.  Does anyone know of a website about animals that would fit this project?  That is, have pictures and facts about various animals?  Also, how can I find out which animals we will see in AK?
> 
> I think my kids are learning a lot from these projects, and hopefully it will entice them to want to go to the other parks, not just spend all our time in fantasyland (although that's my favorite, too).  Also, since I'm taking the kids out of school for a week, it looks better to the teacher that its an educational as well as fun trip.



For anyone who is interested in the animals at the AK here is a site to download the AK Lodge Field Guide that is in the rooms.

I found the site to download the Animal Kingdom Lodge Field Guide:
http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/resorts/aklguide.html

Hope you enjoy!  Tammy


----------



## macphrsn

Thanks for all the great sites, this will keep me busy!


----------



## rie'smom

My DD,11, and her friend who came with us last year loved the journal pages.Because we we also go to Universal for a few days,I went to the Nickolodeon website annd printed pictures from Sponge Bob. There are also Sponge Bob activity pages. I also print out coloring pages of anny annd all WDW and Universal characters I can find.
 This website allows you to may your own wordsearch,crosswords,etc.Way cool!
http://school.discovery.com/puzzlemaker/wordlists/
I compile these into a big book that I have bound at the local print shop. Marie,DD, enjoyed the book so much that I am making another book for both she and another friend we are bringing May-June 2006. She says that she would like one every year. 
With paper I'm adding for photos she calls the book her WDW yearbook!


----------



## jerzygrl

This is a wonderful thing.  Thanks for sharing.  I wish I had these 
when we went on our last trip.  Although my son was only 2 at the
time, I still would have filled out for him.  Definately will keep this
site bookmarked for my next trip.   Planning one in the fall of next 
year.


Thanks again !!!


----------



## kowalchicky

How cute...........Thanks for the link.


----------



## msbegin

Thank you! This will be one of the best souvenirs ever!


----------



## shanealaina

OMG this site was awesome!! I printed one for each of my kids and one for me!! thanks so much!!

I tried to post my ticker, but i am too new to this site, any way

4 days to go!!

I put it in by hand!!
thanks again.


----------



## Lyndylou

Fantastic.  So wish I'd known about this on our trips. Still printed off lots of pages as we had a 6 week trip this past summre and the kids all kept a diary of sorts. They are all excited to rewrite their stuff on a disney journal.  Brill
    Lynda


----------



## skyman8963

thanks for the link, I spent alot of time printing out the sheets, letters and numbers for my DS and DW to go through and decide what they want to use

Thanks
skyler


----------



## onlyoneforme

My 5 year old did a Vacation Memory Journal that I found at Enchanted Learning Website.  http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/vacationmemory/
I will be printing it off for our next trip too.


----------



## ParkPrincess

Thank you to all who posted links to these great sites with downloads for our kids.  This is going to help make our car trip to Disney so much easier.

Thanks again!!


----------



## kritter

great sites thanks so much....


----------



## 1of6

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
I now have 4 journals for my kids.  We will fill it out for dd2, and help ds4 but I think dd7 and ds9 will have a ball.


----------



## mum of two pirates

I found at walmart today a cool journel story book. It had spots for pic and then writing and then the storie that goes with the book cover. eg. peter pan. They had three dividers in them to seperate the stuff. I am going to pick two up this weekend for my boys and then take them to there school and use the machine to open the binding and put in these pages. I will print them to size so they will fit. I cant wait it will be top notch, hardcover with peter pan on the front. Mum of two pirates


----------



## american_mommy

Oh those pages are so neat! I wish I had seen them before we left, but then my oldest is only 6 so she would've mostly drawn pictures and hounded me to help her spell words! Can't wait till our next trip!

Tammy


----------



## MazdaUK

Does anyone know of any pages I could print out for a Canadian holiday? Stuff about wildlife etc, puzzles, history or anything? We're taking 2 DS (12 and 6) in August and I'd like them to come back with some knowledge as well as having a great time!


----------



## KimRaye

The link AND the site are FAB!  I printed 3 journals, with various different pages (on colored paper) for DD 8yo, DNiece 4yo, and DNephew 12yo.  We're going in June and this will be so much fun for them (even if DNiece needs some help)!    The chain link pages were great, too!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

I love these journal pages for kids, but does anyone know of any for Disneyland?  Some of these could be for either resort, but many are WDW-specific...

Thanks!


----------



## Fionasmommy

Awesome website!! I'm going to print the journal and help DD complete it (she can't write yet!) so we can save it to remember our first WDW trip.


----------



## poohraedopey

AWESOME! Thanks!  I love some of the adult pages as well! This is all fantastic stuff!


----------



## northwestmom

Terrific pages!  I'm very excited about printing them out for my dd.  I'm sure thankful for all the wonderful information that gets shared on these boards ~ thanks everyone!
Kitsel


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone,
I'm in the process of making car activity books for my 5 yr old niece and 3 yr old nephew.  The links given have been great but I'm really interested in color by number worksheets - disney or non-disney.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!

*Shannon


----------



## MazdaUK

I haven't seen any colour by number, but I suppose you could print out colouring pages and put your own numbers in. Disney online Magic Artist had some great pics which I used for my kids. Also for other cartoon characters (eg Universal) try this link

http://www.coloring.ws/cartoons.htm

Enchanted Learning also has activity pages including join-the-dots


----------



## rie'smom

These are a few coolor by number that I found. I'm glad that this question was asked. It gives me more pages to add to the journals!
http://outer-limit.net/coloring/cbnpages.shtml
http://www.fastq.com/~jbpratt/education/theme/colorbynumberletter.html
http://www.thefamilycorner.com/dir/Family/Kids/Coloring_Pages/Activities/Color_by_Number/
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/colorbynumber/
http://www.crayola.com/activitybook/subact.cfm?id=32&maincat=16
http://www.activitypad.com/educational2.html


----------



## kritter

Great pages..Anyone know of any princess pages so I could make a book for my kids to do on the plane...???Thanks...


Any ideas for halloween pages too I was thinking of making them for all the kids who will be in our Dis boards trick or treating while on the DCL thanks sooo much..!!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

You could try this link http://www.coloring.ws/cartoons.htm

There are lots of word puzzles, dot-to-dot etc. (not all princesses but if they like Spongebob etc. you should find enough to fill a book!)

Scooby Doo pages could be good for Hallowe'en


----------



## GrumpyMommy

I found a link to a site that had different dot games (a whole bunch of dots and each person draws a line and whomever makes a square puts their initial in the box).  These were disney ones that had disney characters positioned throughout and when you boxed in a character that was worth more points.  But I can't find the site again, was out of ink in my printer so I didn't print at the time.  Has anyone else seen these ?  Sometimes I just get lost on this site.


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Just found this link and it is the actual Disney site, there is a TON of coloring sheets you can choose and the quality of the pages is really great!
http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html

Have fun!  (I am going to post this under the other sticky thread too-printable activities for the road)


----------



## indigoxtreme

Also www.themouseforless.com has several downloadable pages and journals.  This is the one we used.


----------



## sunshine77

Thank you so much for this link!!!  My kids are going to love this.  I make lots of scrapbooks when we get home and this will not only be helpful to me in making them, but let the kids help out too!  I just got done printing them up for all three of the kids and they are really cool.  Thanks again.

Stacy


----------



## mlch

That should keep 'em busy!     

Thanks for all the wonderful link!  

11 days to go!


----------



## Patsfan7

indigoxtreme said:
			
		

> Also www.themouseforless.com has several downloadable pages and journals.  This is the one we used.



My printer is going to over heat!!!!!    Thank you very much!


----------



## boudreaufamily

thanks for the link we will be making the countdown chain!!!  my ds (5) cannot wait to go to the mnsshp--he will be jack sparrow my ds (2) cannot decide but she can't wait either!!


----------



## mama2ella

what great links! thanks


----------



## leight

These are great!Driving on friday from Tampa as a surprise one day trip just me and my two dd's(6 & 8) this will be great for them to do in the car and at the Coral Reef - made this ADR specifically because DH will not go to a Seafood restaurant -can't stand the smell- so we will enjoy our time!


----------



## poohspals

We have a paper chain in our kitchen - its fab Sophie couldn't understand when we were going to DLP but now knows that we go when we reach the ceiling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## connie1042

When I clicked on the site, it said it was no longer avalible.  What did I do wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

connie1042 said:
			
		

> When I clicked on the site, it said it was no longer avalible.  What did I do wrong. Thanks.


I just tried the link in Patsfan's post, and it worked just fine.  Can you try again?


----------



## carissanboys

Oops...wrong thread.


----------



## JA Mellison

Thanks so much for the websites! My girls will love them!


----------



## taterbaby

HEELP-I can't get the thread to pull up-please help-we are leaving in a few weeks!!


----------



## jksgrammy

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!  Love all the websites provided.  Can't wait to start downloading and printing!  Grandkids are going to love all this stuff!!!  You guys are wonderful.


----------



## flying_babyb

grrrrr cant find the website but it had the cutest thermoter and blanks for the destination name and then a blank to talk about it and you rate it on the thermoter. was cool


----------



## Mickster

Thanks so much for this link!  It was just what I was looking for!


----------



## Ladybug888

This is perfect!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## momtoBrandon&Jacob

Mickster said:


> Thanks so much for this link!  It was just what I was looking for!



Can someone post the link again?  Thanks.


----------



## bless7ings

www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml

These are great I down loaded them 2 years ago.  I had to do a search to find them again, I guess it would be good to keep the site with my downloads.

Tammy


----------



## bless7ings

I redid a MASTER INDEX of Mouse for Less of these posts by me and put them on page 9 post # 131.

I also made a MASTER INDEX  of other peoples posts and you will find that on page 9 post # 130.


----------



## bless7ings

whoops.... it sent w/o the info.


Where to find the kid travel journals and adult travel journals:

www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/adultjournal.shtml


Kids Home Work Pages Epcot:

www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational.shtml


Kids Travel ID:

www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/id.shtml


----------



## bibbity bobbity boo

Wow! That is a GREAT website!!!
Thank you


----------



## TnTWalter

made my kids...you can change it to suit your needs...hope it helps. I stole the idea from someone on DIS. 

http://savefile.com/files/503883

Trish


----------



## Michele

TnTWalter said:


> made my kids...you can change it to suit your needs...hope it helps. I stole the idea from someone on DIS.
> 
> http://savefile.com/files/503883
> 
> Trish



That is AWESOME!!!! Thanks


----------



## jenrein

Wow- what a bunch of great ideas! I plan on making some ID cards and a journal for the kids. Thanks!


----------



## rie'smom

Y'all,there's a thread on the budget board from mdhkitten:
I found this on a mom's board that I frequent, and several of my friends have actually ordered this. I'm not one that did, but did type in the info to see if it will go through, and it seems to work. BTW, you MUST follow the directions exactly to get this to work correctly:





I just spent $16 to get $60 worth of paper delivered overnight to my house. Here's how you can too.

Time to restock on paper, but you better hurry too because this deal won't last! It's only a matter of time until Office Depot finds out about these two stackable coupons. You get a total of 10 reams (5000 sheets) of paper for just 15 bucks, shipped right to your house!
First add 10 reams of Xerox paper to your cart for $5.79 each. XEROX WHITE COPY PAPER DEAL
Then add 1 pack of paperclips to your cart for 29 cents. PAPERCLIPS DEAL
Then enter these 2 following coupons:
Enter coupon code 073649244 to get each ream for $2.49 each. Expires 3/17/07.
Then enter coupon code 044141777 for $10 off $25+ purhcases in non-technogy products. Expires 3/24/07.

I applied the coupon with no trouble. Even if you get backordered,it's still so cheap. I've done these pages every year-my daughter calls them her WDW yearbooks-she's 13 and still loves them. This year I'm doing 5,so lots of paper.
__________________


----------



## bless7ings

Thanks ries mom!  I did it too!  I have also told my sister and friends!  And I know they did too.  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## rie'smom

You're welcome!


----------



## bennythepug

Thanks !! we will happily use these !!


----------



## kkhworth

Cool....thanks!!!


----------



## Momof2Disneyboys

These are really awesome. . . Thanks!!


----------



## crna4me

this is so great!  the kids will love it.


----------



## poohbearrocks

TnTWalter said:


> made my kids...you can change it to suit your needs...hope it helps. I stole the idea from someone on DIS.
> 
> http://savefile.com/files/503883
> 
> Trish



thanks I downloaded...we went to disney land so I will have to change some but this helps TONS!!


----------



## poohspals

TnTWalter said:


> made my kids...you can change it to suit your needs...hope it helps. I stole the idea from someone on DIS.
> 
> http://savefile.com/files/503883
> 
> Trish



AAArgggghhhh I haven't got power point. Is there any other way of viewing this file?


----------



## jjms97

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Love it!!


----------



## mmurdoch

Thanks for the links.  I have never seen themouseforless site before.  It's got a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## jennydep

I printed out the travel journal for both kids last year when we went on DD's wish trip.  I used card stock and took it to Staples and had it bound with a clear cover.  They loved filling it out each evening and still look at it frequently.  I pasted pictures on the blank side of each page so we'd have corresponding photos for each day.  It's a great book!


----------



## richcan

Thanks for this great information!  You all are wonderful!


----------



## bless7ings

Go to:

Page 4 - post # 57

Page 6 - post # 86, # 87, # 89,

Page 7 - post # 9

Page 8 - post # 114

Page 9 - post # 131 (I've cleaned up and reposted Mouse for Less 
                         Kids Travel Jouranals and Animal Kingdom animals)


----------



## bless7ings

Disney down loadables:

MASTER PAGE:
www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kidsdownloads.shtml

Kids Trip Journal Pages: 
www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml

Adult Travel Journals:
www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/adultjournal.shtml

Kids Epcot Home Work Pages:
www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational.shtml

Kids Disney Preschool Alphabet and Letter Pages:
www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational/k.shtml

WDW Planning Kit:
http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/PlanningKit.shtml

Kids Travel ID Tags:
www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/id.shtml


ANIMAL KINGDOM EDUCATIONAL HELPS:

Animal Kingdom Lodge Field Guide:
www.wdisneyw.co.uk/resorts/aklguide.html


----------



## bless7ings

Coloring book pages for characters, holidays, animals, nature, religious, people, misc. and educational coloring pages.(alphabet, letters etc.)

Also has themes list of crafts and activities. (including for COUNTRIES(in Epcot) -which has arts/crafts, games/activities, science, history, recipes, songs, poems and finger plays) 

http://www.coloringbookfun.com/

Have fun!!


----------



## Avarelle

this link is great, I only wish i knew about this sooner when i took the kids out of school to go to WDW for a week! I am going to print these out for our trip coming up this summer, I love the journal pages! what a great way to keep memories from your child's point of view. 
i think i may print it on cardstock that can be inserted into plastic archival sleeves and put those into a three-ring binder, that way i can add pictures to it later. 
Thank you for sharing this information! I am studying to be a teacher and if I have kids that miss school and go to Disney, i think i will use this as an assignment. it is fun for the kids and i think the parents would also love the idea!


----------



## jh_wells1994

Does Anyone Have A Link To Download Madlibs For The Kids To Play On The Trip? I Have Searched For Over An Hr And Can't Find Any!


----------



## Bama_C

To jhwells1994:

Here's a link...  http://www.elibs.com/e/w/categories

You need to choose the category, then click on "Title" of choice.  Then when the "fill in" boxes appear, scroll down the page and look just to the right of the fill in boxes inside the purple box, and you will see a printer icon that says, "Print This".  This brings up a non-filled-in printer version so you can print the page out for your trip!

Hope this helps.   They have lots of categories!


----------



## GeorgieGirls3

Thank you all! These links are great.  It will make our drive down a little more doable!!


----------



## PrincessasMommy

TnTWalter said:


> made my kids...you can change it to suit your needs...hope it helps. I stole the idea from someone on DIS.
> 
> http://savefile.com/files/503883
> 
> Trish



FABULOUS!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!!


----------



## poohspals

PrincessasMommy said:


> FABULOUS!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!!



Are there any other ways of downloading it as  i don't have powerpoint. I've sorted my DDs autograph book but i'm looking for journal pages


----------



## Bama_C

poohspals said:


> Are there any other ways of downloading it as  i don't have powerpoint. I've sorted my DDs autograph book but i'm looking for journal pages




I have saved this PowerPoint file on my personal website as a slide show which you should be able to access directly on the web without having to have the program on your computer.  You will not be able to customize them like you would in PowerPoint, but you can at least print them.  

Here's the link:  http://www.charmandgrace.com/Disney/DISNEYJOURNAL.htm


Once you are there, follow these DETAILED Printing Instructions:  

FIRST, move your cursor to the middle of the journal page and click on the page you want to print (this will select the journal page and will allow you the option of printing only that frame, as opposed to printing with outline and headers.)  

SECOND, go to "Print Preview".  A new window will open with several options across the top of page.  You will see in "Print Preview" mode that the outline along with headers and footers are displayed on the page.  

NOW, at the top you will see three icons looking like a piece of paper; one of these is "Turn off headers and footers."  You should click that one.  (This takes away the header and footer before you print.)

NEXT there's an option with 3 choices:  "As Laid Out on the Screen" or "Only the Selected Frame" or "All Frames Individually."  You will select the "Only the Selected Frame" option.  (This way you won't get the outline down the left side on your printed copy.)

LASTLY, if you should choose to do this ...you can adjust the margins (little arrows in the boundary at the tops and sides of the page) so that the image is centered on your page.  You can also decrease the margins this way and increase the size of the image (I set mine at 120% so that it filled out the page better.)  



I really hope this will work for you.

  Pixie dust!!


----------



## Bama_C

poohspals said:


> Are there any other ways of downloading it as  i don't have powerpoint. I've sorted my DDs autograph book but i'm looking for journal pages



One other option...if you have Microsoft Word:

http://www.charmandgrace.com/Disney/DisneyJournal.doc

This is a link to the pages as a Microsoft Word Document.  If you can get it to download (it's a very LARGE file, so you must be patient...  not sure I'd even try it with dial-up internet), then you can click "Save As" and save it to your computer.  Then once you open it on your own hard drive, you can right click the images and click "Edit" to put your own text in or make other changes.

Good luck!


----------



## Princess at Heart

Thanks everyone for sharing - this is great!


----------



## ksheridan113

I am looking for logos for Disney World and all the parks that can be copied and pasted.


----------



## GirlsTripOct07

Open any of the above links in this thread and you should be able to click on the individual icons to copy and paste them to where ever you need them.


----------



## teresajoy

I thought I once saw a Passport to use at EPCOT that you could print out yourself. It was  LOOOOONG time ago, and I can't find it again. Does anyone know where I coudl find something like that?

Thanks for any help or ideas!


----------



## teresajoy

Well, what do you know! I did a Google search for a printable EPCOT Passort and it sent me right back to the DIS! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1509917&page=3


----------



## bless7ings

Thank you for sharing!!  I book marked the page.  She has awesom designs on her website.


----------



## pezheadval

teresajoy said:


> Well, what do you know! I did a Google search for a printable EPCOT Passort and it sent me right back to the DIS!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1509917&page=3



ooooh  Thanks!  
I was looking for that, too!


----------



## DisMomOf1

Great info!


----------



## 3boyslovediz

Anyone have any journal pages that are MNSSHP themed????

thanks!


----------



## MidgeD79

I am looking for a Halloween mickey  Mouse coloring page for my pre-school claas.  Anyone have ideas?


----------



## torpedoseal

What a great idea I'll have to check this out


----------



## rysmama215

I'm so glad I found this thread!!  My 4 1/2 year old will need some help writing the journal, but he'll be able to tell me what to write there.  And he'll love to have it to look back on!

Thanks so much for all the great links!!


----------



## chaoscent

I had this bookmarked from 2005.  I was going to post to bring it up for people to see, but realized other people had the same idea.  Check out the whole thread for some great children activities/ideas. Page 9 had most of them in one place. Penny


----------



## rkup

Hi there,

My kids love this site, Freecoloring.org, it offers hundreds of coloring pages to print.

Rebecca


----------



## disney-super-mom

I didn't read through all the responses, but I thought I'd post a link for anyone who's looking for Disney themed journal pages.  It's probably already been posted, but here it is.

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml


----------



## bear74

bless7ings said:


> Go to:
> 
> Page 4 - post # 57
> 
> Page 6 - post # 86, # 87, # 89,
> 
> Page 7 - post # 9
> 
> Page 8 - post # 114
> 
> Page 9 - post # 131 (I've cleaned up and reposted Mouse for Less
> Kids Travel Jouranals and Animal Kingdom animals)





bless7ings said:


> Disney down loadables:
> 
> MASTER PAGE:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kidsdownloads.shtml
> 
> Kids Trip Journal Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml
> 
> Adult Travel Journals:
> www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/adultjournal.shtml
> 
> Kids Epcot Home Work Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational.shtml
> 
> Kids Disney Preschool Alphabet and Letter Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational/k.shtml
> 
> WDW Planning Kit:
> http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/PlanningKit.shtml
> 
> Kids Travel ID Tags:
> www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/id.shtml
> 
> 
> ANIMAL KINGDOM EDUCATIONAL HELPS:
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge Field Guide:
> www.wdisneyw.co.uk/resorts/aklguide.html





bless7ings said:


> Coloring book pages for characters, holidays, animals, nature, religious, people, misc. and educational coloring pages.(alphabet, letters etc.)
> 
> Also has themes list of crafts and activities. (including for COUNTRIES(in Epcot) -which has arts/crafts, games/activities, science, history, recipes, songs, poems and finger plays)
> 
> http://www.coloringbookfun.com/
> 
> Have fun!!





Bama_C said:


> To jhwells1994:
> 
> Here's a link...  http://www.elibs.com/e/w/categories
> 
> You need to choose the category, then click on "Title" of choice.  Then when the "fill in" boxes appear, scroll down the page and look just to the right of the fill in boxes inside the purple box, and you will see a printer icon that says, "Print This".  This brings up a non-filled-in printer version so you can print the page out for your trip!
> 
> Hope this helps.   They have lots of categories!





Bama_C said:


> One other option...if you have Microsoft Word:
> 
> http://www.charmandgrace.com/Disney/DisneyJournal.doc
> 
> This is a link to the pages as a Microsoft Word Document.  If you can get it to download (it's a very LARGE file, so you must be patient...  not sure I'd even try it with dial-up internet), then you can click "Save As" and save it to your computer.  Then once you open it on your own hard drive, you can right click the images and click "Edit" to put your own text in or make other changes.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks for these.  Has anyone made dot to dot pages, or word scrables
the kids on our trip will be DD 6, DD 2, DNephew 4, cousins 2 DD 11, DD 8


----------



## ballle_98

Are there any Christmas Disney coloring pages?


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I found a couple of them for christmas.  But apparently they wont let me post because I don't have enough posts...so I am gonna post a couple of more times to be able to post them..here is 1


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I found a couple of them for christmas. But apparently they wont let me post because I don't have enough posts...so I am gonna post a couple of more times to be able to post them..here is 2


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I found a couple of them for christmas. But apparently they wont let me post because I don't have enough posts...so I am gonna post a couple of more times to be able to post them..here is 3


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I found a couple of them for christmas. But apparently they wont let me post because I don't have enough posts...so I am gonna post a couple of more times to be able to post them..here is 4


----------



## FamilyMcCord

6


----------



## FamilyMcCord

7


----------



## FamilyMcCord

8


----------



## FamilyMcCord

9


----------



## FamilyMcCord

Sorry for all the spam...But hopefully this works now...I have 10 posts

I found a couple of them for christmas.  Here is the link

http://www.fun-with-pictures.com/disney-christmas-coloring-pages.html

http://www.downloads.nl/search/images/1/Mickey+Mouse+Christmas+Coloring+Pages

http://www.disneyclips.com/christmas/coloring.html

Hope your kids have fun with these,

The McCord Family


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

These are great!  Thanks all!


----------



## Benducci

jthom10003 said:


> searching through the board I pulled the links that were added and compiled them into one new post.. plus I went on a search and added more..some of the links have more then just the page that appears for printables and more so take you time and look around.. one tip of advice.. use your pop up blocker for the geocites pages.
> 
> Coloring Pages for Kids....Disney!!!
> Disney Kids Travel Journal  The Mouse For Less
> 
> DiscoverySchool's Puzzlemaker allows kids to make crossword puzzles online.  (offeres several different puzzles to make and print.. search and find, mazes, hidden messages ect..
> 
> Car Travel Activity Book - EnchantedLearning.com
> 
> Disney
> 
> 
> Car Bingo / Auto Bingo and other printable car games
> 
> Activities for Kids  - Travel Tips  scroll down on page
> 
> Kids' Turn Central - Coloring
> 
> KidPrintables.com Finish This Picture
> 
> halloween coloring pages book Halloween Printable Projects
> 
> Judiths Mickey Mouse page
> 
> Kids Home Work Pages  The Mouse For Less
> 
> Crayola Creativity Central
> 
> ABC Kids -- Saturdays on ABC!
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/disneyfreak8787/onlinefundirectory.html dial up slow to load but worth it
> 
> DISNEY COLOURING BOOK
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/nancys_disney_world/Colorpage.html
> 
> 
> 123 Kidz Area.com - Your Family Internet Directory



This has the greatest list! Thank you!!


----------



## Benducci

bless7ings said:


> Disney down loadables:
> 
> MASTER PAGE:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kidsdownloads.shtml
> 
> Kids Trip Journal Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml
> 
> Adult Travel Journals:
> www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/adultjournal.shtml
> 
> Kids Epcot Home Work Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational.shtml
> 
> Kids Disney Preschool Alphabet and Letter Pages:
> www.mouseforless.com/downloads/kids/educational/k.shtml
> 
> WDW Planning Kit:
> http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/PlanningKit.shtml
> 
> Kids Travel ID Tags:
> www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/id.shtml
> 
> 
> ANIMAL KINGDOM EDUCATIONAL HELPS:
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge Field Guide:
> www.wdisneyw.co.uk/resorts/aklguide.html



Looks great! bumping~


----------



## mickey&minniealways

can't seem to get on the site.


----------



## bless7ings

The links still work for me.  But, here is what you can do.  Go to www.mouseforless.com and on the left hand side column is a title for downloads.  click on for trips and for kids and check out the others.

Hope that helps for most of them.  It wont for the animal safari.


----------



## 6TimeMomma

I haven't seen these yet, so forgive me if they're already here. Seaworld ( I know, it's not Disney, but lots of folks add Seaworld to their trip down "there"!) has pages to print.

Animal coloring pages, information books

Puzzles, games based on Seaworld park


----------



## weich1001

Thanks for sharing the site---it's great!


----------



## lovndisney

This is great thanks !


----------



## sahlink

Check out this other thread!!  It has tons and tons of Disney theme coloring pages, word search, mazes, cross word puzzles... all Disney oriented!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1722545


----------



## Terry36

I need activities for a 9 and 13 year old! I have googled but have not been too successful.

I did find these pictures of the Pirates of Caribeann:

http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=113

Thanks


----------



## maybeecatlady

subscribing!


----------



## kcfish

Great link thanks


----------



## Caitsmama

Subscribing to print!


----------



## JoanneGreco

Just wanted to say thank you for this. I prefer printing stuff out with plain backgrounds. I use colored paper instead...much cheaper.  




Bama_C said:


> One other option...if you have Microsoft Word:


----------



## Terry36

I just want to thank everyone for their ideas...the kids loved the books.


----------



## Hmom

Awesome site....Thanks!


----------



## HappieMommie

Maybe there was a new link published in this thread somewhere, but the link didn't work for me. Is there a new one?


----------



## cart-mom

HappieMommie said:


> Maybe there was a new link published in this thread somewhere, but the link didn't work for me. Is there a new one?



Here's the link that worked for me - 

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml

Maybe this can be posted on the first page in replacement of the old link.


----------



## LoveTheEars

Thanks!  My kids will have fun completing these at .... dinner? or at the end of the day? or during the day? It will allow the kids try to remember something about the day that was special to them. I will print later and put with my disney stuff tonight! 
http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml


----------



## Melissa in St Louis

These are awesome....printed them out and can't wait to share them with the kiddos!!!


----------



## WeluvBaloo

We too are taking our son out of school for a short trip so that my husband can run the Disney marathon.  These will be a great way for him to practice his writing while we're on holiday.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Oh I am getting excited just looking at these. How NEAT!  Our dc are only 2.5 and 3.5, but they would totally love these!  I, of course will need to do the writing.  But we love to talk and discuss stuff and i love making their brains really try to think and recall things.  *total stay at home mom eh?*  

Oh yay!

Now, is there a black and white version I wonder....


----------



## PaulaSue

Help!!!  I can't find the excuse blank/idea for the school.


----------



## firsttimer2007

Hand Shadow Puppets book for free

http://www.alztest.com/handshadows.pdf


----------



## mhaddon

Does anyone have any links for road maps for preschoolers to use?


----------



## mhaddon

Honeystar120608 said:


> Oh I am getting excited just looking at these. How NEAT!  Our dc are only 2.5 and 3.5, but they would totally love these!  I, of course will need to do the writing.  But we love to talk and discuss stuff and i love making their brains really try to think and recall things.  *total stay at home mom eh?*
> 
> Oh yay!
> 
> Now, is there a black and white version I wonder....



When you print on the screen that pulls up their is a spot where you can click to turn the page to b&w 
HTH's!


----------



## mamadunham

Great page thatnks for the info.


----------



## osualan

Just trying to get my posts to (10) so that I can PM - sorry !


----------



## FirstVisitEver

The link doesn't work for me :O(.


----------



## Shannalee724

Try the one on page 13.  It will take you there.


----------



## disneygal2007

I followed the link where are the pages?


----------



## Fiveisaparty

maybe the site is down?  i couldn't get anything to come up either


----------



## LauralF22

I just tried the link on p 13 and it worked for me., so I guess it's back up.


----------



## missboogirl

Yeah, the link on the first page does not work. The link on pg 13 does though

These pages are really cute, im thinking of putting these journals together for my cousins when we go (Ages: 7, 5, 4, 2) I can help them if they need it, and the two oldest are just visiting Disney for their second time, so I think that they would enjoy it. The two yourger ones probably wont care, because they go once or more a month...
But this is adorable, and I think my cousins will really enjoy it!


----------



## dlpeercy04

Thank you and this is great to have!!!!


----------



## Mrsdennison

Does anyone have the site for the ABC pages.  I got the journal pages from page 13.  But didn't see the others.

Mariah


----------



## Sorsha

Mrsdennison said:


> Does anyone have the site for the ABC pages.  I got the journal pages from page 13.  But didn't see the others.
> 
> Mariah



Its here.  Scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## an_evans

Thanks


----------



## 3boymthr

Just noticed that mycokerewards.com has a downloadable Disney coloring book that you can get for 30 rewards points.   Once you download you can print it as many times as you want as it's an adobe acrobat file.    My kid's don't color but I thought it was a cute idea for people whose kid's love to color.

If you don't have an account that would be equal to the rewards codes from 10 bottles of coke or three 12 packs.


----------



## Keurigirl

so fun, thanks!


----------



## flipflopmom

I was considering ordering Guide to the Magic for kids.... Does anyone know how this would compare (other than price, obviously) to these printables?  TIA!


----------



## born2shop

Thank you for this link...it is awesome!


----------



## my2disneyboys

flipflopmom said:


> I was considering ordering Guide to the Magic for kids.... Does anyone know how this would compare (other than price, obviously) to these printables?  TIA!



I have this book and LOVE it.  My DS is 5 and he LOVES to look through this book and we dream of all the fun stuff we will do.


----------



## bek1758

Thanks so much for the link to the journal pages.  My daughter is going to have so much fun with this.


----------



## Amandamouseketeer

Thank you everyone!!!  This will keep them busy in the car and in the hotel when the baby sleeps!


----------



## teacherlisa1978

These are GREAT!!!  I'm a teacher and will definitely point my student's families here when they're leaving school for a trip (or for Spring Break for that matter...).  And when we take my 5 year old niece for the first time in December I know what she and I will be doing in the afternoons while the rest of the boring grown ups enjoy the free cocktail hour at the Embassy Suites near Disneyland!


----------



## Smithfam7

This will be my family's first trip, and the journals will make really nice souvineers for the kiddos.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pattyannke

Thanks for sharing -- loved the ABC pages!


----------



## jenharring

whoo i finally found a link that worked.  thanks this is going to be great for my 9 year old to take to school


----------



## MrsTazlvr

Thanks!  My kids will love these.


----------



## freezeepopprice

I'd really like to see these but the pages seem down?


----------



## zbugs3mom

Thanks for the link! We are taking our first Disney vacation at the end of May traveling from Ohio with a 9, 6, and 3 year old!!


----------



## LydiaAch

The link did not work for me


----------



## lovemyboys2009

hi!  I was excited to check out the pages but I can't get the link to work?  can someone repost it?


----------



## micksmoma

Is there anywhere where you can print off trivia questions about Disney?  I have a 10 year old and a 12 year old and we are going in June.  We will drive about 14 hours.  They like me asking them questions about Disney in the car but I can't think of enough questions to keep them busy for very long. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cnjmom

In any of these links (or anywhere else) has anyone seen a picture of Pooh's hunnypot?  I need it to be on the large size (like at least 3" tall or larger).  Pooh and the others can be in the picture, but I need the hunnypot to be prominent.

Thanks.


----------



## thmar

Great ideas!!  Thanks!!


----------



## kathyell

These are great! Thanks for posting, all!


----------



## tlwooley

The links I have tried, about 6 of them, give me errors.  Can the rest of you assess the links.  Would like to go and print but can't.


----------



## lovemyboys2009

hi!  I have been trying to get the pages as well and I can't get the links to work either.


----------



## julluvsdisney

Awsome idea! Thanks


----------



## tlwooley

The links Work I repeat the links in earlier post WORK.  You have to go to the links in Internet Explorer and not Mozilla.  So download IE if you don't have it.


----------



## Disneyvirg

tlwooley said:


> The links Work I repeat the links in earlier post WORK.  You have to go to the links in Internet Explorer and not Mozilla.  So download IE if you don't have it.



I have IE7, but none of the links work for me.  What else can I try?  I tried the different links withine the website and none of them worked.

TIA


----------



## crocko

Quick note:  If you have a particular character/theme you would like to find in a coloring page go to Google Images and type in your character...for example, type "Flik coloring page" and you quickly get 5 coloring pages from A Bug's Life.


Also, just wanted to tell you about what we're doing.  First trip for my son (who will be 5) and daughter (who will be 3) coming up.  [Not first for my wife and I, but first for the kids].  At exactly 26 weeks out, we started a Disney alphabet countdown.  Every week, we're doing fun projects related to a letter and Disney things.  Starting with A and finishing with Z.  Each week as we start a new letter, they know we're getting closer to the trip [they can't wait to get to Z], plus they anticipate what new Disney things we'll talk about with each letter.

For each letter, some things we are doing -- Showing pictures of a ride -- Showing pictures of a non-ride -- Showing pictures of characters that start with that letter -- Providing worksheets and coloring pages for those characters -- my wife is weekly turning these into 2 things, 1) a big scrapbook with everything and 2) a smaller a scrapbook that shows some highlight pictures of each week that we can take on the trip.

So, for the letter A --> 4 or 5 pictures of Astro Orbiter (which both kids are now super excited to ride) and 4 or 5 pictures of the Animal Kingdom Lodge where we will be staying.  I love asking them where we're going to stay on our trip and listening to them try to sound out that full name.
For characters, they have a picture of Alice, Aladdin, Ariel, Anastasia, Abu, Aurora, Arthur, Archimedes, Andy (Toy Story), and Annie (Einsteins) for their scrapbook.

This week, we're finishing up the letter I and getting started on the letter J.

For J, we're talking about The Jungle Cruise, Jedi Training Academy and the following characters: Jeremy (Phineas & Ferb), Jessie, Jacques, Jiminy Cricket, Jane (Tarzan), JoJo, Prince John, Jafar, Jasmine, Jose Carioca, and June.


----------



## lizet313

The link did not work


----------



## thmar

crocko said:


> Quick note:  If you have a particular character/theme you would like to find in a coloring page go to Google Images and type in your character...for example, type "Flik coloring page" and you quickly get 5 coloring pages from A Bug's Life.  [sorry for no direct links, I don't have 10 posts yet]
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just wanted to tell you about what we're doing.  First trip for my son (who will be 5) and daughter (who will be 3) coming up.  [Not first for my wife and I, but first for the kids].  At exactly 26 weeks out, we started a Disney alphabet countdown.  Every week, we're doing fun projects related to a letter and Disney things.  Starting with A and finishing with Z.  Each week as we start a new letter, they know we're getting closer to the trip [they can't wait to get to Z], plus they anticipate what new Disney things we'll talk about with each letter.
> 
> For each letter, some things we are doing -- Showing pictures of a ride -- Showing pictures of a non-ride -- Showing pictures of characters that start with that letter -- Providing worksheets and coloring pages for those characters -- my wife is weekly turning these into 2 things, 1) a big scrapbook with everything and 2) a smaller a scrapbook that shows some highlight pictures of each week that we can take on the trip.
> 
> So, for the letter A --> 4 or 5 pictures of Astro Orbiter (which both kids are now super excited to ride) and 4 or 5 pictures of the Animal Kingdom Lodge where we will be staying.  I love asking them where we're going to stay on our trip and listening to them try to sound out that full name.
> For characters, they have a picture of Alice, Aladdin, Ariel, Anastasia, Abu, Aurora, Arthur, Archimedes, Andy (Toy Story), and Annie (Einsteins) for their scrapbook.
> 
> This week, we're finishing up the letter I and getting started on the letter J.
> 
> For J, we're talking about The Jungle Cruise, Jedi Training Academy and the following characters: Jeremy (Phineas & Ferb), Jessie, Jacques, Jiminy Cricket, Jane (Tarzan), JoJo, Prince John, Jafar, Jasmine, Jose Carioca, and June.



What a wonderful idea!! 3 thumbs up!


----------



## crocko

Links fixed!


----------



## gymbomominNC

tlwooley said:


> The links I have tried, about 6 of them, give me errors.  Can the rest of you assess the links.  Would like to go and print but can't.



I had trouble with the links too....go to themouseforless.com and click on downloads then choose kid downloads and you can print with adobe.  HTH!


----------



## mater82

This is such a neat idea. I love it thank you for sharing


----------



## camafrogs

all this info should help keep the kids occupied


----------



## toomanynicks

ty ty ty ty


----------



## 1hero2princesses

These pages are very cute but don't really work for me. My DS5 is supposed to do a journal for kindergarten but he does not read or write yet. Anyone have any links or ideas for cute pages that would be age appropriate for him? I guess he could draw pictures after a I read him a question? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flying_babyb

Im in the same boat as 1hero2princesses. I have one reader, one almost reader and No writers. They can do there name and a few spelling type words but not alot.


----------



## ilovevacations

this is very convenient to print for the kids trip its a really good addition and a nice way to set up a great trip to disney collection.


----------



## SBLEATHCO

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS  GREAT  WEB PAGE INFO....  This  will be great for my dughter and niece.  We are taken them both for the first trip to disney in september.  Thanks


----------



## ohmisslizzie

I cant get it to work!!!


----------



## flying_babyb

ohmisslizzie said:


> I cant get it to work!!!



which pages?


----------



## diddidisney




----------



## jkuglin

These are great! I also had to go to TheMouseForLess.com -> Downloads -For the Kids -> Kids Travel Journal  to get the link to work.

Thanks so much!


----------



## drober23

These are great!  Will give us a nice way to review what we did during the day with the kid (5).  Then he will have them to remember the trip.


----------



## MarriedToAPrince

crocko said:


> Quick note:  If you have a particular character/theme you would like to find in a coloring page go to Google Images and type in your character...for example, type "Flik coloring page" and you quickly get 5 coloring pages from A Bug's Life.
> 
> 
> Also, just wanted to tell you about what we're doing.  First trip for my son (who will be 5) and daughter (who will be 3) coming up.  [Not first for my wife and I, but first for the kids].  At exactly 26 weeks out, we started a Disney alphabet countdown.  Every week, we're doing fun projects related to a letter and Disney things.  Starting with A and finishing with Z.  Each week as we start a new letter, they know we're getting closer to the trip [they can't wait to get to Z], plus they anticipate what new Disney things we'll talk about with each letter.
> 
> For each letter, some things we are doing -- Showing pictures of a ride -- Showing pictures of a non-ride -- Showing pictures of characters that start with that letter -- Providing worksheets and coloring pages for those characters -- my wife is weekly turning these into 2 things, 1) a big scrapbook with everything and 2) a smaller a scrapbook that shows some highlight pictures of each week that we can take on the trip.
> 
> So, for the letter A --> 4 or 5 pictures of Astro Orbiter (which both kids are now super excited to ride) and 4 or 5 pictures of the Animal Kingdom Lodge where we will be staying.  I love asking them where we're going to stay on our trip and listening to them try to sound out that full name.
> For characters, they have a picture of Alice, Aladdin, Ariel, Anastasia, Abu, Aurora, Arthur, Archimedes, Andy (Toy Story), and Annie (Einsteins) for their scrapbook.
> 
> This week, we're finishing up the letter I and getting started on the letter J.
> 
> For J, we're talking about The Jungle Cruise, Jedi Training Academy and the following characters: Jeremy (Phineas & Ferb), Jessie, Jacques, Jiminy Cricket, Jane (Tarzan), JoJo, Prince John, Jafar, Jasmine, Jose Carioca, and June.



Awesome ideas!!  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## crocko

MarriedToAPrince said:


> Awesome ideas!! Thank you so much!!!!


 Thanks!


And as a report.  The full 26-week project finished in September (right before our trip) and it went very well.  The kids were excited to start new letters each week.  Joshua (5) enjoyed his math projects and Samantha (3)...by the end was begging for me to bring her math projects home, too.  LOL


----------



## teekee2

jkuglin said:


> These are great! I also had to go to TheMouseForLess.com -> Downloads -For the Kids -> Kids Travel Journal  to get the link to work.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thanks so much for the link!  I have found so much neat stuff on there!!


----------



## ashleighspeaks

That's awesome!


----------



## Adrieske

What a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## brightspark

These are fab, but I couldn't open the link on the front page. I also went to themouseforless.com


----------



## disneywithboys

couldn't get this page to upload- any suggestions how to get to it?


----------



## TAKitty

I just started a website with "Explorer Challenges" for kids to do before, during, or after a WDW vacation. You can check it out at http://vacationfieldguides.com


----------



## stinkerbell2

Oh great!!!  I had these for my last trip and loved them!  I couldn't find it recently when planning for this trip, and stumbled on this thread...THANKS !


----------



## traveljunkie2

I printed out a journal from the Mouseforless site and my son's first grade teacher LOVED it.  I felt less guilty about pulling him out of school for a week!  My favorite entries were from Hollywood Studios:

What I learned today: "Going upside down on a roller coaster is fun."

The thing I didn't like today was:  "Leaving" 

I added some mazes for him to do on the plane, and after the trip we printed collages of pictures from each park to include in the journal.


----------



## Ricklg3

I love these boards they are a wealth of Info


----------



## Thumper381

I love the journal.  My son will have so much fun.  Thanks


----------



## Foxes Den

whoops! wrong section.. will repost.. sorry!


does anyone know of a website with travel (airport) pages?  i think it made a activity book.. 

thanks.. 

t


----------



## briarwolf

Along with the kids journal pages:

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml

Themouseforless also has a list of trivia questions and answers:

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/DisneyTrivia.shtml

I printed them out and will use it to help entertain us during the flight down.


----------



## bmldisney

These are awesome. What a great idea.


----------



## rescuetink

I did a journal for my DS and an activity book for my DS and my DD.

These were the activity books:

http://www.4shared.com/document/WAGq0MTS/Kids_Disney_Activity_Book_-_Gi.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/40459228/c4a030bd/Kids_Disney_Activity_Book_-_BOY.html

I deleted pages that were too old for my kids, and added other pages!!

I can't remember who's journal I used, but I know it wasn't Mousesavers because I down loaded it all at once and edited it to our use!!!


----------



## mariahseoblaster

Thanks so much! I have been trying to find that site for awhile. I will certainly be printing those off.


----------



## jrcr1999

Thanks!


----------



## MickeysFans

Great ideas!


----------



## Louisebshp

Has anyone done a cruise version of the journal? We have small friends going on a Med Disney cruise and we'd like to surprise them with a journal as they leave.

many thanks

Louise


----------



## anorman

subscribing


----------



## kimsmarkin

DD is in K and I was a little (just a little) about aprehensive take to school. I knew we were going to a newspaper, but in reality it will be easier for her.
Thanks


----------



## HollyEpcot

Thanks- will print from the site later! Looks great! http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml


----------



## lamb616

oh. em. gee.  I cannot believe the journal on mouseforless -- DS (7) is obsessed with journals and has one for every trip we go on.  It's usually just a generic notebook or journal but to have a disney themed one..... he will be SO PSYCHED!!

Is there a certain post which contains all the good links for this thread? I clicked on a couple at the beginning of the thread (years old) and the links are no longer good.  Then I skipped a whole bunch of pages b/c I don't have time to sit here and wade through 18 pages......... thankfully I saw the journal post.  But I was just wondernig if there's anything else I missed.


----------



## ocrazyjane

am i the only one having trouble with the link that was posted?  when i click on it, it says its no longer available!!!


----------



## PJR

rescuetink said:


> I did a journal for my DS and an activity book for my DS and my DD.
> 
> These were the activity books:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/document/WAGq0MTS/Kids_Disney_Activity_Book_-_Gi.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/40459228/c4a030bd/Kids_Disney_Activity_Book_-_BOY.html
> 
> I deleted pages that were too old for my kids, and added other pages!!
> 
> I can't remember who's journal I used, but I know it wasn't Mousesavers because I down loaded it all at once and edited it to our use!!!



I desperately want to print these books (saw a preview and LOVED it!) but the links don't work for me.  I get to 4shared, click download, it makes me wait 80something seconds (eternity!!!), but then nothing happens.  Any tips or suggestions?

Does anyone have it saved?  Can you e-mail it to me?  kirstenkelly@yahoo.com


----------



## lamb616

yeah, these are all old links! I wish someone knew of some recent ones that worked..... I would love to see another journal besides the mouseforless one....


----------



## renaputman

I would really love a link to a good journal to use. This will be my children's first trip to WDW


----------



## renaputman

I can't get this to work either but would love something to use!


----------



## L-Harper

The new link to the journal is here: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml

Here is a whole page of downloads for kids from that same website:  http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml#kids


----------



## Aidensmommy22

subbing...


----------



## amynay

traveljunkie2 said:


> I printed out a journal from the Mouseforless site and my son's first grade teacher LOVED it.  I felt less guilty about pulling him out of school for a week!  My favorite entries were from Hollywood Studios:
> 
> What I learned today: "Going upside down on a roller coaster is fun."
> 
> The thing I didn't like today was:  "Leaving"
> 
> I added some mazes for him to do on the plane, and after the trip we printed collages of pictures from each park to include in the journal.



hahahaha!  <3 "the thing I didn't like today"


----------



## Jay Quick

I am having the same problem I think they need to make it easier to find those


----------



## lcuktsao

PJR said:


> I desperately want to print these books (saw a preview and LOVED it!) but the links don't work for me.  I get to 4shared, click download, it makes me wait 80something seconds (eternity!!!), but then nothing happens.  Any tips or suggestions?
> 
> Does anyone have it saved?  Can you e-mail it to me?  kirstenkelly@yahoo.com



After the timer is done, just click on the link above -- "Download file now".  I think you may need Microsoft Power Point to open the file.


----------



## janni518

Those are awesome, thanks so much for the updated link. We are taking our granddaughters on their first trip in October and I'm trying to think of monthly activities or little gifts to send them to help build the excitement.


----------



## lisa1527




----------



## woodchuck

Thank you   DS will love these.


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

Cute pages , thanks for sharing !


----------



## LYNNEL2003

TFS...dd will LOVE this journal when I print it for her!!


----------



## C&AsMommy11

Thanks! I plan on printing one for each of the kids. I will of course help DD write hers but with her answers. Thanks again!


----------



## rescuetink

Try this thread, first page!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=226819


----------



## Marando4

Thanks for the info great web site.


----------



## lmillercrew

I'm SO glad that I stumbled upon this thread! I've been looking for fun things for DD and her BFF to keep themselves busy on the plane. They're 11, and this is a surprise trip for them. I just want them to have a good time and I think the journal and word search will keep them busy. THANKS!!!


----------



## S&DHunt

Yippee! Something the kids can do if it rains or is too hot!


----------



## Iron Mouse

.


----------



## Iron Mouse

Sorry for double post...


----------



## cocogame

I like the contents in your providing links, thank you


----------



## solobel

lcuktsao said:


> After the timer is done, just click on the link above -- "Download file now".  I think you may need Microsoft Power Point to open the file.




I am a bit PowerPoint illiterate   Is there a way to change the little girl's name on the cover page to my daughter's name?  That activity book is amazing!!


----------



## shortl_skirts

Thank you!


----------



## Zoie96

disneywithkids said:


> I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:



Great! Thanks for the link!!

Cherie fr Canada
WDW/Pop Century 09Sep11!!
6th Disney Trip!


----------



## galligan4

Thanks!  Our kids will love these!


----------



## Lorie413

Thanks!


----------



## Missy30

I cant get to the page eather


----------



## Steffierae

Thanks so much for this link - so helpful and my DD will love them!


----------



## DesperateMouseWives

This link doesn't seem to be working for me. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## pontikes67

Go back a page and there's a good link there.


----------



## gshook

Thank you!


----------



## Judith27

I loved them when I saw them but I'm having trouble finding the link now.


----------



## Muslickz

Thanks a bunch 

-M


----------



## laliclay

Fun!  Can't to print these and pull them out on the plane.  Thanks


----------



## writinggirl

Thanks so much! This thread is a great resource. A few of the links from the beginning don't work anymore but there are enough that do to put together really nice binders for kids of all ages and interests. I'm going to have fun putting these together for my two!


----------



## Jillianv29

None of the links are working for me. anyone have any luck?


----------



## titi0508

Jillianv29 said:


> None of the links are working for me. anyone have any luck?



Gonto the first page of this thread and you will find all the links and they are all working.
I just tried them 
Good luck


----------



## titi0508

Great links
Love the pages...they will be great from our flight from Hawai!

 10 more days until our dream vacation to WDW


----------



## sixkristy6

What a great idea!!!


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App for  Android_


----------



## aheape1979

Thanks!!  Printing my daughter's journal now!


----------



## w-family

Several years ago I found a link on here to print up links to make a paper chain and the kids would remove a link each day we were closer to our trip.  I just went through to do it again and cannont find it.  does anyone have the link.  My kids had so much fun that they keep begging for me to do it again for them. 

Thanks


----------



## chip887

thanks for the info


----------



## Bama_C

The Mouse for Less has some great journal pages as PDF files for both kids and adults, and both full-page and half-page sized for adults.  

Link:  http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml 

They also have a number of other downloads such as packing lists, who is going on the trip, word searches, trivia, autograph pages, etc.  I made journals with these for a few of our trips when our kids were younger, and they are now such treasures!


----------



## aharding

thanks for the help you guys are amazing!!


----------



## whitam08

This is awesome!


----------



## gigi from canada

I was looking for this.


----------



## pennyring

I love the journal!  Thanks for the current links!


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

These are awesome!  Never have seen these before!  Love them!


----------



## malibukelly

Thanks for the current link!


----------



## savwiley1

These links were very nice!! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## cwiklamama

Thank you!  Super excited to use these both at home to get excited and for traveling!


----------



## moviefreak78

What a great way to incorporate a great school-like lesson for the trip! I look forward to doing this with my first grader this summer! Then he can take it back to school with him when he starts second grade and I can keep it forever.


----------



## serene56

Not Found

The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## caselaw3

just curious - how do you get the count-down banner at the bottom of your post?

thanks


----------



## lvchiqui

thank you!!


----------



## disney92013

Thank you....my kids are so lucky I found this for them


----------



## SumWhrOvrThRanBo

Cannot find the updated link??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpetersen

Does anyone know if this still exists?  My guess is no cause when I google it nothing comes up but it sounds wonderful and I am hoping there is a link that works out there somewhere!


----------



## megcellent

Here you go: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml

The alphabet pages are at the bottom of the "Disney Homework Pages" page.


----------



## Frozen Man

My kids will love all the stuff here.


----------



## momme25

We rec'vd some awesome coloring books from Dis Vacation club...they kept my daughter busy during our lay over.


----------



## kaharris83

Such great stuff. Thanks!!


----------



## lsmith311

thank you


----------



## travelinggnomes

Love these ideas.  We have a 15 hour drive...and we homeschool...so I am ALL about making those 15 hours in the car COUNT!  lol


----------



## kanglo

This is great! Thank you!


----------



## guinevere422

Awesome thanks!


----------



## TNS_Tinkerbell

thank you for the great ideas!


----------



## Agraba Insider

I don't know if anyone else has suggested this but I haven't seen it so far.  I purchased an artist's sketch pad 8X11.  Get something with at least 70-80lb paper and a ring binder so you can fold the cover all the way over.  I've used stickers, cut up photographs, and cut outs of Disney characters to decorate this.  I'm making my own travel journal / autograph book for the kids (and me).  I've written down a list of the best questions I picked out of the mouseforless website to put in there.  Now the kids can be involved creating this, they can draw pictures, & we can customize it as we go.  The best part is it should get us the best autographs (with space to eventually paste a picture of my kids with the character next to the autograph).

I used to be a Disney character and the secret is that they actually love to sign autographs but only when it seems valuable to the guest.  You see so many Disney bought autograph books in a day and you figure this autograph of yours is just another item to check off a list for the guest you are in front of.  I could sign 50-100 autographs a set and close to a thousand on a full day.  You get into auto pilot mode with them.  But when you see a home made autograph book, you know the guest really cares about your autograph and you put a lot more effort into it.  You know that this guest will show it off often and not just toss it in a box like most Disney mass produced autograph books end up.  Plus, if you have a quality piece of sketch paper, an artist's pen or at least a sharpie in good shape, (and wonder of wonders) the extra space beyond the typical small 4X6 space you find in the Disney autograph book; then you really want to go to town and see how nice and elaborate you can make your autograph for once.  When I was doing this for a living, if I ever got something like I just described, the I would take some extra time and personalize it, write down a movie quote, or even draw a cartoon or character related picture on the autograph.  It snapped me out of my autograph routine and made me really pay attention to what I was doing.

Try it out.


----------



## rescuetink

Agraba Insider said:


> I don't know if anyone else has suggested this but I haven't seen it so far.  I purchased an artist's sketch pad 8X11.  Get something with at least 70-80lb paper and a ring binder so you can fold the cover all the way over.  I've used stickers, cut up photographs, and cut outs of Disney characters to decorate this.  I'm making my own travel journal / autograph book for the kids (and me).  I've written down a list of the best questions I picked out of the mouseforless website to put in there.  Now the kids can be involved creating this, they can draw pictures, & we can customize it as we go.  The best part is it should get us the best autographs (with space to eventually paste a picture of my kids with the character next to the autograph).
> 
> I used to be a Disney character and the secret is that they actually love to sign autographs but only when it seems valuable to the guest.  You see so many Disney bought autograph books in a day and you figure this autograph of yours is just another item to check off a list for the guest you are in front of.  I could sign 50-100 autographs a set and close to a thousand on a full day.  You get into auto pilot mode with them.  But when you see a home made autograph book, you know the guest really cares about your autograph and you put a lot more effort into it.  You know that this guest will show it off often and not just toss it in a box like most Disney mass produced autograph books end up.  Plus, if you have a quality piece of sketch paper, an artist's pen or at least a sharpie in good shape, (and wonder of wonders) the extra space beyond the typical small 4X6 space you find in the Disney autograph book; then you really want to go to town and see how nice and elaborate you can make your autograph for once.  When I was doing this for a living, if I ever got something like I just described, the I would take some extra time and personalize it, write down a movie quote, or even draw a cartoon or character related picture on the autograph.  It snapped me out of my autograph routine and made me really pay attention to what I was doing.
> 
> Try it out.



Thanks so much for sharing your experience with us!!


----------



## cpburgess

Thanks! This looks amazing!


----------



## AdandO

What a great idea!  Thanks!!


----------



## ValarDisneyus

Agraba Insider said:


> I don't know if anyone else has suggested this but I haven't seen it so far.  I purchased an artist's sketch pad 8X11.  Get something with at least 70-80lb paper and a ring binder so you can fold the cover all the way over.  I've used stickers, cut up photographs, and cut outs of Disney characters to decorate this.  I'm making my own travel journal / autograph book for the kids (and me).  I've written down a list of the best questions I picked out of the mouseforless website to put in there.  Now the kids can be involved creating this, they can draw pictures, & we can customize it as we go.  The best part is it should get us the best autographs (with space to eventually paste a picture of my kids with the character next to the autograph).
> 
> I used to be a Disney character and the secret is that they actually love to sign autographs but only when it seems valuable to the guest.  You see so many Disney bought autograph books in a day and you figure this autograph of yours is just another item to check off a list for the guest you are in front of.  I could sign 50-100 autographs a set and close to a thousand on a full day.  You get into auto pilot mode with them.  But when you see a home made autograph book, you know the guest really cares about your autograph and you put a lot more effort into it.  You know that this guest will show it off often and not just toss it in a box like most Disney mass produced autograph books end up.  Plus, if you have a quality piece of sketch paper, an artist's pen or at least a sharpie in good shape, (and wonder of wonders) the extra space beyond the typical small 4X6 space you find in the Disney autograph book; then you really want to go to town and see how nice and elaborate you can make your autograph for once.  When I was doing this for a living, if I ever got something like I just described, the I would take some extra time and personalize it, write down a movie quote, or even draw a cartoon or character related picture on the autograph.  It snapped me out of my autograph routine and made me really pay attention to what I was doing.
> 
> Try it out.



AWESOME tip, thank you so much! I'm almost sure our journal will turn into our favorite bedtime read, so I hope it's full of fun memories. I'll definitely work on making our own. Thank you, everyone, for the sites and tips! This thread may be 11 years old but it's full of good stuff! <3


----------



## JNV1990

Thanks for the pages!! Been looking for a journal since the original one I had in mind no longer is up.


----------



## Mom2princessprince

Thanks for the idea, Agraba Insider!  Totally makes sense that the autograph would seem more valued by the person if it was on homemade papers and if the character had more space to experiment with signing!  I will definitely do this for my daughter for our next trip.


----------



## yourstrule

Thanks


----------



## Mollekro

I couldn't get the page open


----------



## fairyjess

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml is the new link.


----------



## ftmtok

thank you!


----------



## PrincessDaisy96

Thank you. I'm going to print these out for my DH for our trip in the fall.


----------



## MagicalMother

Those are great pages.  Neat idea!


----------



## SparkleMommy

Agraba Insider said:


> I don't know if anyone else has suggested this but I haven't seen it so far.  I purchased an artist's sketch pad 8X11.  Get something with at least 70-80lb paper and a ring binder so you can fold the cover all the way over.  I've used stickers, cut up photographs, and cut outs of Disney characters to decorate this.  I'm making my own travel journal / autograph book for the kids (and me).  I've written down a list of the best questions I picked out of the mouseforless website to put in there.  Now the kids can be involved creating this, they can draw pictures, & we can customize it as we go.  The best part is it should get us the best autographs (with space to eventually paste a picture of my kids with the character next to the autograph).
> 
> I used to be a Disney character and the secret is that they actually love to sign autographs but only when it seems valuable to the guest.  You see so many Disney bought autograph books in a day and you figure this autograph of yours is just another item to check off a list for the guest you are in front of.  I could sign 50-100 autographs a set and close to a thousand on a full day.  You get into auto pilot mode with them.  But when you see a home made autograph book, you know the guest really cares about your autograph and you put a lot more effort into it.  You know that this guest will show it off often and not just toss it in a box like most Disney mass produced autograph books end up.  Plus, if you have a quality piece of sketch paper, an artist's pen or at least a sharpie in good shape, (and wonder of wonders) the extra space beyond the typical small 4X6 space you find in the Disney autograph book; then you really want to go to town and see how nice and elaborate you can make your autograph for once.  When I was doing this for a living, if I ever got something like I just described, the I would take some extra time and personalize it, write down a movie quote, or even draw a cartoon or character related picture on the autograph.  It snapped me out of my autograph routine and made me really pay attention to what I was doing.
> 
> Try it out.


 
This is awesome!  Thanks for the suggestion!  I didn't really want to make a scrapebook using loose pages and the little autograph books will just get tossed in a drawer somewhere to be forgotten forever!  My DD's dad is an aspiring comic book artist so I can have him add some original artwork to the pages too.  Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Samaria

This is a great idea to do for little ones to keep them entertain in the car ride there.


----------



## kae2disney

This is an awesome idea! My daughter is homeschooled and this will help with keeping up with all we do!


----------



## DisneyBoyMom2

That link doesn't work anymore, does anyone have another link? TIA


----------



## Kmedders

rescuetink said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience with us!!


 What a great suggestion!!


----------



## entirelysplendid

Oh wow! This is a great idea!! Perfect for my little one and I to work on this summer before our trip. We are really looking forward to meeting characters and this will make the experience extra special.


----------



## Melawen

Thank you so much for posting this - I'm going to have such fun between now and next May when we go to Paris.


----------



## DisTXMom

Love this idea!!!


----------



## jmh72777

great idea!


----------



## Junoesque

I love the idea of a travel journal!! When my son gets older he will definitely be able to use these.


----------



## zoie101

does anyone have the print your own autograph pages
thanks


----------



## jamesstock

Been to DisneyLand down in Los Angeles, Disney in Japan and Disney in Hong Kong.  Will be going to Disney World next month.  All the previous Disney vacations my daughter always grab with her a Disney notepad where she'll have CMs autograph.  Will certainly do the same this time!!!!  They still trade pins?


----------



## JonnaP

Great links! This is a great idea! I can't wait to put together a journal for my son!


----------



## rachwitt83

awesome!


----------



## Tfunk78

Wow very cool, thanks!!


----------



## LoLa1520

Thanks!

Just FYI, here is the new link  http://www.themouseforless.com/disney-downloads/kids-travel-journal/


----------



## GrumpyDadda

great idea!  we already bought the autograph books, doh!


----------



## Rhegan Eggebrecht

Thank you for the sites.  These are perfect!


----------



## Renshasta716

Madi100 said:


> I printed these out for my daughter.  I took them to our local Office Max, and I had it spiral bound.  They also have a clear thick page you can put on the front and a thick card stock to put on back.  I had ours spiral bound on the top because she is left handed.  It cost $3.99.  I know on the Disney Dollarless page there are ideas for binding them, and I just wanted to share mine here.


That's a great idea! I did that for an art birthday party one year they turned out great!


----------



## dubo

Don't think the original link is working. :-(


----------



## MSPeeler

dubo said:


> Don't think the original link is working. :-(



Post #368 has the updated link


----------



## kengquist

LoLa1520 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just FYI, here is the new link  http://www.themouseforless.com/disney-downloads/kids-travel-journal/


Thanks for the update


----------



## lzmclean

Never knew this existed


----------



## hmpoohbear

My oldest is a Star Wars fanatic and will be 9 when we go.  Has anyone found some great Star Wars stuff to add?


----------



## KFlynt34

http://s279.photobucket.com/user/Stykerkat08/library/Disney/Autograph book pages?sort=3&page=1

my photobucket...i moved most of my stuff there that i have found over the last few years....not sure whom everything belongs too but that way others have everything i found..didnt make any of it once again....


----------



## KFlynt34

http://s279.photobucket.com/user/Stykerkat08/library/Disney/Journal pages?sort=3&page=1

Kids journal pages


----------



## KFlynt34

http://s279.photobucket.com/user/Stykerkat08/library/Disney/Thank you notes?sort=3&page=1
Thank you notes for cast members


----------



## KFlynt34

http://s279.photobucket.com/user/Stykerkat08/library/Disney?sort=3&page=1

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/pixiesprite/library/Dis_Journal_Cards_Fillers?sort=3&page=1


----------



## KFlynt34

http://s415.photobucket.com/user/jtanddolly/library/Disney Notebook Planning Pages?sort=3&page=1


----------



## MSPeeler

Thank You!


----------



## KFlynt34

no problem. If anyone needs more help please let me know.


----------



## hbrock4

megcellent said:


> Here you go: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml
> 
> The alphabet pages are at the bottom of the "Disney Homework Pages" page.


Thank you!  These look wonderful.  My 5 year old starts kindergarten this fall, about 6 weeks before her first Disney trip.  These will thrill her!


----------



## SnowFamily10

This is great, thanks!


----------



## KFlynt34

seriously if anyone needs other stuff let me know..I've also got my pintrest


----------



## Katie Sandretzky

I have been looking everywhere and can't seem to find what I am looking for.  I am making a travel journal for my son, but I wanted to include a packing page he can do himself.  He can't read yet, so I wanted pictures that he can follow along with.  I can't find anything that has a nice Disney theme to it and isn't a huge list!!  Any help would be amazing!  I have found so much stuff on these forums for everything else.


----------



## KFlynt34

here this should help some..my four use it


----------



## KFlynt34

another packing list!


----------



## Katie Sandretzky

KFlynt34 said:


> another packing list!


Thank you


----------



## CapeCodTenor

LOVE THIS!!!  So glad I found this thread.  I'm planning a trip for 2018 (*sigh* so far out), and I'd love to have a Disney journal for my daugther.  She'll be 5 when she goes, so she'll hopefully remember something, but the journal should help jog her memory when she's looking at it when she gets older.


----------



## KFlynt34

I'm glad to help!


----------



## Angelica Rozon

Cant wait to print these for my little one!


----------



## KFlynt34

more coloring pages


----------



## DisneyMagic79

http://www.themouseforless.com/?s=journal - here is an updated link


----------



## UnaPalomita

KFlynt34 said:


> http://s415.photobucket.com/user/jtanddolly/library/Disney Notebook Planning Pages?sort=3&page=1



Thanks! Bookmarked for our 2017 trip


----------



## kellyanderson

disneywithkids said:


> I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:
> 
> http://www.disneydollarless.com/journal/journal.shtml


Cute!  Thanks!


----------



## KFlynt34

a few more uploads


----------



## KFlynt34

and a few more


----------



## andy_high1

Thanks for all!!!


----------



## amydotnet

Thank you!


----------



## princessmeee

This is so great! Thanks for sharing!


DisneyMagic79 said:


> http://www.themouseforless.com/?s=journal - here is an updated link


----------



## rlessig

I love these!!!!


----------



## Princess SarahK

Which pages would you guys suggest for a 3 (boy) and 4(girl) year old? I'm a little overwhelmed by so many options! I'm late to the planning party; our trip is only 53 days away!


----------



## JeanBean20

disneywithkids said:


> I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:
> 
> http://www.disneydollarless.com/journal/journal.shtml


Very helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## jmcdonald

Can’t wait to use these during our car ride!


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

Love these, thanks so much!


----------



## DreamingofDisney...

Thank you!!!


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

These are awesome, thank you!


----------



## Cindy456838

Thank you!


----------



## Disney-Nerd-4-Life

disneywithkids said:


> I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:
> 
> http://www.disneydollarless.com/journal/journal.shtml



Thanks for sharing  have a magical day


----------



## Disney-Nerd-4-Life

princessmeee said:


> This is so great! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you so much


----------



## columbus2016

Thank you!!


----------



## FiveStarrs

Thank you so much!


----------



## Riles330

This is a great resource for my 5 year old!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

disneywithkids said:


> I found it! Here it is if anybody else wants to check it out:
> 
> http://www.disneydollarless.com/journal/journal.shtml


When I tried to print any of these, it says, "Page not found"...


----------



## JustMeFran

ConnecticutNonna said:


> When I tried to print any of these, it says, "Page not found"...



That is because the original post was from 2003.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

JustMeFran said:


> That is because the original post was from 2003.


Yeah, I caught that AFTER I posted!
I'm hoping there's something somewhere I can make a journal for DGS 4...
Thanks


----------



## rescuetink

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Yeah, I caught that AFTER I posted!
> I'm hoping there's something somewhere I can make a journal for DGS 4...
> Thanks



I think I saved all the journal pages when they were originally posted if you want me to email them to you?


----------



## rescuetink

Or try this ----->  https://www.themouseforless.com/?s=Journal


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Thank you for posting the updated link! These are great! I wish I had come to this forum for our first few visits


----------



## blistex

KFlynt34 said:


> and a few more



I know this is an old post, but you've just made my husband's trip with these pressed coin guides - the man is obsessed with these and hunting for these machines will give him a bit of magic too!


----------



## whowouldanewman

Thank you!!


----------



## Jtrem

This is a great idea. Wish I’d come across when my kids were younger. Will have to see if my youngest, 8 will have any interest. Need something to keep everyone occupied during those wait times. Can only play Disney heads up so many times before get worried about my phone lasting all day.


----------



## rosedolph

Can the link info be update or can this post be unpinned?


----------



## Rusty45398

Thanks!


----------



## DISNEYFAN2828

This is so GREAT!!!!!  Thanks for the updated link


----------



## stephalloo

great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GameingOzz

Ilove disney


----------



## GameingOzz

its great


----------



## GameingOzz

Im Going Soon


----------



## bfost87

The new link works to get to the page, but the links on that page are broken now too


----------



## DSchiren

since the link no longer works. just google search "free disney coloring pages" and there are several good options


----------

